# Calling all 'General Cycling' thread starters!!!!



## rich p (9 Nov 2011)

Hello and welcome. 

A lot of the threads in General Cycling should, in truth, be in more appropriate sections of the forum.

Would you mind if they were put into the correct sections and free this section up for other types of enquiry? 

Would it encourage you to get about the forum more?

Why don't some of you explore and post in the correct sections in the first place?

This is all thought through but hopefully you get my point?


----------



## Banjo (9 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> A lot of the threads in General Cycling should, in truth, be in more appropriate sections of the forum.
> 
> ...



Shouldnt this be in commuting? :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2011)

Can we have 'Beginners' back?


----------



## Night Train (10 Nov 2011)

Well, I did a bit of cycling today, popped out to the doctor's and then to the shops. This evening I cycled to an audition and had to walk the bike though a junction as the lights wouldn't change.

The rides were not a commute, a race, off road, a tour, an Audax or Sportive, a CC group ride, anywhere near LE or JoG, there is no great tale to tell, I was on a conventional non folding upright, I didn't eat any cake on the ride, my bike didn't get stolen and there was no issue with my helmet but I did help someone fettle their BSO and get their gears and brakes working properly but I knew what I was doing and didn't feel the need to ask here. I also didn't buy any kit or try any new kit or raise a concern to the council.

I guess if there wasn't a General cycling section there would be nowhere to say I did a bit of cycling today!


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2011)

Night Train said:


> Well, I did a bit of cycling today, popped out to the doctor's and then to the shops. This evening I cycled to an audition and had to walk the bike though a junction as the lights wouldn't change.
> 
> The rides were not a commute, a race, off road, a tour, an Audax or Sportive, a CC group ride, anywhere near LE or JoG, there is no great tale to tell, I was on a conventional non folding upright, I didn't eat any cake on the ride, my bike didn't get stolen and there was no issue with my helmet but I did help someone fettle their BSO and get their gears and brakes working properly but I knew what I was doing and didn't feel the need to ask here. I also didn't buy any kit or try any new kit or raise a concern to the council.
> 
> I guess if there wasn't a General cycling section there would be nowhere to say I did a bit of cycling today!




I'm not suggestng that you can't post stuff in GC or that GC should disappear; just that a lot of the content could be in more appropriate areas of the forum.

The reasoning is to get new and newish members to use other areas of CC and get more approporiate and possibly expert advice. At present, it seems that many don't venture beyond the Welcome Mat and GC.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Nov 2011)

It's only deemed an appropriate thread in General Cycling if there is an argument debate.

Who's going to start then?


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

I think Rich has a very valid point, I think that GC as a concept is good as beginners was perhaps too limited in it's scope but please do give it some thought as to where you're posting something - loads of threads may be better started in other areas and end up getting moved which can create a lot of work.

Besides, there's tons to explore- different parts of the forums have different feels to them. Check it out and mix it up a bit!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

who cares what's in what section? seriously, get a life.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> who cares what's in what section? seriously, get a life.



I do because it takes up the time of the mods (myself included) to shift things from one area to the other, so in effect it is part of 'my life' or time on CC- if you click and look at what's been moved on the first page alone...you can conclude that this takes up time from the mods when we could be doing other things. However, of course, being a general punter you're not aware of all the tidying up that goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Nov 2011)

ttcycle said:


> I do because it takes up the time of the mods (myself included) to shift things from one area to the other, so in effect it is part of 'my life' or time on CC- if you click and look at what's been moved on the first page alone...you can conclude that this takes up time from the mods when we could be doing other things. However, of course, being a general punter you're not aware of all the tidying up that goes on behind the scenes.



Why do you care where threads are located?

OCD?

"Control"?


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> who cares what's in what section? seriously, get a life.




 
Well, Admin for one since he's gone through, and is currently going through, shedloads of work to make CycleChat a successful forum. ( see new site update  )

The different sections he has delineated are a clue as to his intentions and wishes.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Why do you care where threads are located?
> 
> OCD?
> 
> "Control"?



Well, if something is in GC it can probably be answered better in know how or Bikes and accessories?
A few occasions there have been posts that have been completely not cycling related that may have been more suited to cafe. 

People are a bit bitchy in here today aren't they?


----------



## 400bhp (10 Nov 2011)

It was a genuine question to find out why some people get into this "admin/moderator" malarkey.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

It's not entirely clear what you are asking from your comment


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

Certainly been a bit of tidying up in this section. Where do I post my celebrated plywood manufacturing videos - thinking of an extended Christmas special due to unpopular demand?

Hopefully this thread will now be moved to Support and Feedback and rich p will be banned for being rich p, the silly old git.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

3BM planks are us is a good place to try.

As for Rich P- not much we can do to help him, he's too far gone!


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

The OP was serious comment. Why don t you go back and read it again, and come back to the table when you have something sensible to offer.

GC is a lot of peoples first contact with CC, It needs to be sorted.


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Why do you care where threads are located?
> 
> OCD?
> 
> "Control"?




Why do you adopt such a seemingly aggressive tone? Maybe you haven't, the internet doesn't transmit nuance very well sometimes.

It's a genuine debate about Cyclechat and its content given that we will be moving to a new software soon.

Moderation is necessary obviously to keep it clean and Admin is the bloke who owns and runs the site.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Certainly been a bit of tidying up in this section. Where do I post my celebrated plywood manufacturing videos


Bike Radar?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

by being thread nazi's is just going to push potential users away. i've noticed a massive drop in traffic recently and i'm sure that people don't think '**** it' i'm sticking this in gc and they can like it or lump it. i, probably like most most people, just use the new posts button and don't even pay attention to what is in which forum. 

i'm sure that admin is not really bothered as this is a financial venture that is now paying for it's self, therefore traffic is traffic. i also don't seem to remember that many threads where people are complaining that they can't find what they want, when they want it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> The OP was serious comment. Why don t you go back and read it again, and come back to the table when you have something sensible to offer.
> 
> *GC is a lot of peoples first contact with CC*, It needs to be sorted.




does admins stats support this? or is it based on your assumptions?


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> by being thread nazi's is just going to push potential users away. i've noticed a massive drop in traffic recently and i'm sure that people don't think '**** it' i'm sticking this in gc and they can like it or lump it. i, probably like most most people, just use the new posts button and don't even pay attention to what is in which forum.
> 
> i'm sure that admin is not really bothered as this is a financial venture that is now paying for it's self, therefore traffic is traffic. i also don't seem to remember that many threads where people are complaining that they can't find what they want, when they want it.




There are no thread nazi s and I think you have the potential users thing arse about face. How many people do you think who join get into double figures in posts, and why do you think that might be ?


----------



## 400bhp (10 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Why do you adopt such a seemingly aggressive tone? Maybe you haven't, the internet doesn't transmit nuance very well sometimes.
> 
> It's a genuine debate about Cyclechat and its content given that we will be moving to a new software soon.
> 
> Moderation is necessary obviously to keep it clean and Admin is the bloke who owns and runs the site.



How are questions agressive?

Here we go......usual thread generation in GC


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> does admins stats support this? or is it based on your assumptions?




Forget it . Rich you maybe wasting your time.


----------



## Pottsy (10 Nov 2011)

A perfectly reasonable request by the moderators and you end up with people getting shirty.






I tell you, some people here could start an argument in an empty room.

There's a thread pointing this out elsewhere, Crackle I think started it. Can everyone calm down or go for a ride if they're in that kind of mood and try and make this a more cheerful place.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Forget it . Rich you maybe wasting your time.



genuine question, i'm sorry if its upset you. but if you make a comment about usage to put someone's pov down, at least be prepared to back it up.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

Pottsy said:


> A perfectly reasonable request by the moderators and you end up with people getting shirty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't know where you are coming from, who's getting shirty? ever watched the house of commons? debate is debate and just because people don't like their pov being questioned doesn't mean the questioners are getting shirty.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Would it encourage you to get about the forum more?
> 
> Why don't some of you explore and post in the correct sections in the first place?



I think it may well encourage me to explore the forum more, I have made the odd foray into different areas (I was amazed the other night when I found an area related to health and fitness!) and sometimes find the GC area a little confusing, I think I've caught up with new posts then return to find a page full again, that may be an age thing of course 
However, I wonder if I may miss something of interest if it's not posted in here or commuting, again though that probably demonstrates my lack of exploration.
With regard to things being moved though, if they are moved why do they still appear in the same section, I posted on a thread which was then moved and panicked that I wouldn't be able to find it again, but I can still click and post on the thread though GC, so how does this moving lark make any difference?


----------



## MacB (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> by being thread nazi's is just going to push potential users away. i've noticed a massive drop in traffic recently and i'm sure that people don't think '**** it' i'm sticking this in gc and they can like it or lump it. i, probably like most most people, just use the new posts button and don't even pay attention to what is in which forum.
> 
> i'm sure that admin is not really bothered as this is a financial venture that is now paying for it's self, therefore traffic is traffic. i also don't seem to remember that many threads where people are complaining that they can't find what they want, when they want it.



Fair comment as far as it goes but what is being suggested in the OP isn't rocket science, just a bit of give and take. Like you I use the new posts button but I can easily understand that, if the sections are there, it makes sense to have threads in the right place, particularly for those trying to search for information. Also my use of new posts doesn't mean I don't have a think about where is appropriate if I'm starting a thread, that just seems common sense and courtesy to me. I do find a fair bit of crossover between bikes and know how, which is to be expected, so I'm not expecting rigidity on the seperation.

Other bugbears could be:-

thread titles - have a think and don't try to be mysterious it only ever ends in an anticlimax
posting - the joke of making a post, then lots of spaces followed by that zinger of a last line or smiley - that is a truly ***** habit the likes of which should only be indulged in by proven card carrying members of the ***** brigade....3BM springs to mind  

All in I like this forum and the way it's run, I've been using forums for years and use other cycling forums as well. I'm sure I'd tweak stuff if I was in charge but that would mean work, I'm quite happy to leave that to Shaun and live with whatever comes out of it. If one of those things are seperate titled sections then it would seem to me that it's a bit of as hint that I should post threads where they best match the section description.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I think it may well encourage me to explore the forum more, I have made the odd foray into different areas (I was amazed the other night when I found an area related to health and fitness!) and sometimes find the GC area a little confusing, I think I've caught up with new posts then return to find a page full again, that may be an age thing of course
> However, I wonder if I may miss something of interest if it's not posted in here or commuting, again though that probably demonstrates my lack of exploration.
> With regard to things being moved though, if they are moved why do they still appear in the same section, I posted on a thread which was then moved and panicked that I wouldn't be able to find it again, but I can still click and post on the thread though GC, so how does this moving lark make any difference?



The moving tab is so that you can still find it - it would be really hard to locate it if it was moved without a notification.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i don't know where you are coming from, who's getting shirty?



The whole thread seemed to have taken on a shirty atmosphere while I was typing my post bfb.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

don't get me wrong, i agree organization is needed and moderation is needed. what i don't see the point in is coming on and winging that people are not tidy enough and that the mod concerned is narcked at the amount of forum housekeeping he has to do.

like i said before, i'm sure people don't do it intentionally.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

Actually going back to one of rich's original points, if a poster used the 'search' facility they'd more than likely find that a thread has already been started and the answers are already there, if not add to it, there's nowt wrong with thread revival.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

Brompton the OP (which was wholly serious and reasonable) and my response was asking people to organise their posting a bit more. It seems like you're trying to argue your way out of a paperbag here as in essence you're not even disagreeing? What's the point. If you're complaining about me whinging - wtf? honestly, I'm posting to say give it some thought..no whinging there.

Plus, I'm not a bloke- get your facts straight.

No one has said it's done intentionally.


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Why do you care where threads are located?
> 
> OCD?
> 
> "Control"?



To make CC more useful/helpful ... and to perhaps avoid the types of comment such as yours which are less than positive or encouraging!!

I think a bit of thought about placement before starting a thread is a good suggestion.

There are quite a few general cycling threads that would be better started in Know How, Bikes and Accessories, Health and Fitness, etc. where specific help and advice can be offered regarding your question/s in a _more appropriate_ forum.  

It also adds to the reference material in content specific forums too.

Having a look at the other parts of CC to see if they may be more appropriate to your thread is something reasonable to consider, at the very least.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

ttcycle said:


> The moving tab is so that you can still find it - it would be really hard to locate it if it was moved without a notification.



You're not wrong there! So is it to put it in an area where it's more likely to get a relevant answer or just to stop one area getting too cluttered? But then if it's been answered does moving it make any difference?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Brompton the OP (which was wholly serious and reasonable) and my response was asking people to organise their posting a bit more. It seems like you're trying to argue your way out of a paperbag here as in essence you're not even disagreeing? What's the point. If you're complaining about me whinging - wtf? honestly, I'm posting to say give it some thought..no whinging there.
> 
> *Plus, I'm not a bloke- get your facts straight*.
> 
> No one has said it's done intentionally.



i don't recall calling you a bloke and i don't care for the insinuation that i argue for arguments sake. nice way to encourage debate.

edit: found where i referred to you as a bloke. tbh tho, by re-reading your posts, i should have spotted you were a bird.....now you have something to bitch about!


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> don't get me wrong, i agree organization is needed and moderation is needed. what i don't see the point in is coming on and winging that people are not tidy enough and that the mod concerned is narcked at the amount of forum housekeeping *he* has to do.
> 
> like i said before, i'm sure people don't do it intentionally.



Brompton what is with the aggro?

If you read what is posted...it's clear that forum organisation isn't a far removed concept and you agree with it? So what are you debating here?


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i don't recall calling you a bloke and i don't care for the insinuation that i argue for arguments sake. nice way to encourage debate.



Then why are you picking a fight with everybody ? Can you contribute something positive ......


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Brompton what is with the aggro?
> 
> If you read what is posted...it's clear that forum organisation isn't a far removed concept and you agree with it? So what are you debating here?




seriously wtf, what aggro? why are you singling me out?


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2011)

The original suggestion was a simple one - to consider where you post new threads.

It's a reasonable suggestion.

There's no need for a debate. You either think it is a good idea or not, but either way it is just that - a suggestion.

If a few people read the post and like the idea and put it into practice - great.

If not, no big deal.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Sorry to any new members reading this by the way


----------



## ttcycle (10 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> You're not wrong there! So is it to put it in an area where it's more likely to get a relevant answer or just to stop one area getting too cluttered? But then if it's been answered does moving it make any difference?



It's so that's it somewhere where it can get the best answers mugshot, if it's been answered you might find that sometimes there may be a different perspective to add more to the answer.

It's not about areas getting cluttered- it's so that information can be found by people who are new to the forum.

Hope you get a feel for the other parts of the forum!


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Sorry to any new members reading this by the way



When do you stop being a new member? I've just noticed the my title under my name has changed to "member", when did that happen?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> Other bugbears could be:-
> 
> thread titles - have a think and don't try to be mysterious it only ever ends in an anticlimax
> posting - the joke of making a post, then lots of spaces followed by that zinger of a last line or smiley - that is a truly ***** habit the likes of which should only be indulged in by proven card carrying members of the ***** brigade....3BM springs to mind



The ***** brigade, why I oughtta!


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

ttcycle said:


> It's so that's it somewhere where it can get the best answers mugshot, if it's been answered you might find that sometimes there may be a different perspective to add more to the answer.
> 
> It's not about areas getting cluttered- it's so that information can be found by people who are new to the forum.
> 
> Hope you get a feel for the other parts of the forum!



Me too, I genuinely am surprised how much is on here, I shall be sure to carry on exploring.

Thank you


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> The original suggestion was a simple one - to consider where you post new threads.
> 
> It's a reasonable suggestion.
> 
> ...



C'mon, that's like waving a red-rag in a field of angy bulls


----------



## pshore (10 Nov 2011)

An easy solution might be to move General Cycling nearer the bottom.


To a new person you scan down the list of subjects:
1. General Cycling: "ah yes, its about cycling in general. click"


The solution:
1. Commuting: Err no.
2. Racing: Err no.
3. Touring: Err no way.
4. General cycling: OK, none of the above.


Its a bit like one of those infuriating phone menus. Great if the first option is the most popular - saves you listening (or reading) the rest!


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

I think its the title thats the problem. General cycling ? Oh right I ll pop it in there then.


----------



## MacB (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The ***** brigade, why I oughtta!



only if you had the energy left after all that *******


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

pshore said:


> An easy solution might be to move General Cycling nearer the bottom.



I think the issue, if there is one, is more to do with the subforum "Bikes and Cycling", if I want to look at things to do with "Bikes and Cycling" or post something about them, the obvious place to me would be general cycling or commuting, unless I go back to the home page more than half of the main forum areas are missing.


----------



## Dan B (10 Nov 2011)

I can't see why people are making such a fuss. Yes, I use "new posts" to find new posts, as I expect do many regulars. That's not much help though if the post I'm looking for isn't new: then I need to fall back on the forum structure

I like the suggestion to reorder the forums so that some of the more specialised ones are shown before GC.


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2011)

I'll likely put it back to Beginners - it seemed to work better that way.

What might be a more positive use of this thread (in addition to the OP's suggestion) is a consideration of how best to organise and name the cycling-specific forums.

General Cycling is probably a big part of the problem as it covers, well, everything - so it may well help if it is renamed to Beginners again and then anyone wanting technical help might feel Know How is more appropriate.

Do we need a _general_ cycling forum if we have all other aspects covered in the more specifically named forums?

Do we have any gaps where new forums would be useful?

What do you think?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Cubist (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i don't recall calling you a bloke and i don't care for the insinuation that i argue for arguments sake. nice way to encourage debate.
> 
> edit: found where i referred to you as a bloke. tbh tho, by re-reading your posts, i should have spotted you were a bird.....now you have something to bitch about!



That's just rude. What the hell is the matter with you?


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I think the issue, if there is one, is more to do with the subforum "Bikes and Cycling", if I want to look at things to do with "Bikes and Cycling" or post something about them, the obvious place to me would be general cycling or commuting, unless I go back to the home page more than half of the main forum areas are missing.




Yes I see your point there bikes and cycling sub forum then know how, fitness and bikes and acces. are elsewhere.

So when you look at the technical section titles what stops you looking and posting in there ?


----------



## Fran143 (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i don't know where you are coming from, who's getting* shirty*? ever watched the house of commons? debate is debate and just because people don't like their pov being questioned doesn't mean the questioners are getting shirty.




You appear to be the only one getting "shirty" on here, at least you do not single out any one victim! You really sound like a lovely person with a great grasp of the English language but no idea on how to write it......that gets me "shirty". 



Sorry did I say you sound like a lovely person........


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll likely put it back to Beginners - it seemed to work better that way.
> 
> What might be a more positive use of this thread (in addition to the OP's suggestion) is a consideration of how best to organise and name the cycling-specific forums.
> 
> ...



I d like to see a competing or competition forum. Racing seems to cover more whats on tv or in the news.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> So when you look at the technical section titles what stops you looking and posting in there ?



Well, I think maybe two reasons, firstly I don't tend to see them, when I posted about only just having found the health and fitness section I was deadly serious, sad maybe, but true. I refresh the forum by clicking "Bikes and Cycling" above "members" at the top to the right of "Forums", this, as I said means that more than half of the subsections don't show.
The other reason, which is a more personal one I guess, is I'm not confident enough in my knowledge to post in something titled "Technical" so I'll tend to avoid it, however if it were on my radar more then I may well delve into more often and wouldn't be scared of it.


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I d like to see a competing or competition forum. Racing seems to cover more whats on tv or in the news.



We'd need to ensure we differentiate between _professional_ 'Racing' and non-professional ... hmmm ... food for thought ...


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll likely put it back to Beginners - it seemed to work better that way.
> 
> What might be a more positive use of this thread (in addition to the OP's suggestion) is a consideration of how best to organise and name the cycling-specific forums.
> 
> ...



I think you have hit the nail on the head there. GC is too easy for posters, they see that and don't bother to look around any further, it might almost be considered to be "dumbing down" CC and encouraging laziness. I haven't looked at any figures but I wouldn't be surprised if GC is now attracting the majority of posts.
AFAICS the only forum title missing is "Grumpy Gits"


----------



## snorri (10 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> who cares what's in what section? seriously, get a life.


I care!
It is a pia to go into a section and find posts not relevant to that section. Also, I have discovered interesting threads in sections that I would not normally read because I am not interested in the subject of the thread title. Commuting is a prime example, I don't commute, and as commuting is mainly a city dweller thing, I have little interest in the minutae of cycling to work in a city. However many general cycling interest topics are posted in that Section.
Looking at the first four threads in Commuting as I post this, "Lights on rural roads", "Cycle lane...", "Should I have a word...", "Do I call police" not one is commuting specific, they raise issues affecting all on road cyclists and should in my opinion be in the General Cycling section.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> Well, I think maybe two reasons, firstly I don't tend to see them, when I posted about only just having found the health and fitness section I was deadly serious, sad maybe, but true. I refresh the forum by clicking "Bikes and Cycling" above "members" at the top to the right of "Forums", this, as I said means that more than half of the subsections don't show.
> The other reason, which is a more personal one I guess, is I'm not confident enough in my knowledge to post in something titled "Technical" so I'll tend to avoid it, however if it were on my radar more then I may well delve into more often and wouldn't be scared of it.




yes I can see that the tech title may put some off.


----------



## MacB (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll likely put it back to Beginners - it seemed to work better that way.



Ah, so it's all your fault, do we need another section headed 'Shauns Ideas Nursery' just to sanity check for you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2011)

Isn't the problem to do with the word ''General?'' When we have a health problem, often our first point of call is our General Practitioner and if it can't be solved at the GP level, it is then referred *by the doctor* to specialists. It's only sometimes that patients can perform their own triage in advance (eg, ''I've chopped my finger off, I better go straight to accident and emergency!''). Analogously, General Cycling is always going to tend to be the first point of call.

Sticking to my somewhat laboured analogy, if you got rid of General Cycling, you could have a ''where should this post go?'' forum, where members could do their own helpful form of triage without taking up mods' time.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2011)

My four penneth which isn't really worth a dime is that as a newer member I see;

Racing
Mountain Biking and Offroad
Touring and Expedition

As more specialist interests

But would see;

Know How
Bikes, Accessories, Kit and Clothing
Health, Fitness and Training

as more relevant to the catch all "Bikes and Cycling" title.

Also what's the difference between "Riders Tales" and "General Cycling", what should be posted in each?


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll likely put it back to Beginners - it seemed to work better that way.
> 
> What might be a more positive use of this thread (in addition to the OP's suggestion) is a consideration of how best to organise and name the cycling-specific forums.
> 
> ...




I raised this last night in Chat after mentioning it on Tundras thread in an effort to give you some feedback. 

It's quite tricky because it's basically right. Percieved problems, which I think most agreed on, is that it potentially waters down threads in Know How, Accesories and elsewhere. Nowt wrong with that a few have said. Well, the only negative is that this sub-forum may not quite attract some of the posters who post in specific forums and we know that quite a few people just aim to read some sub-forums and not others. I looked and quite a few people only post in General Cycling, which again is neither a criticism or approval, just an observation. If people are happy in one sub-forum, all well and good.

The other percieved problem is the amount of threads which seem to degenerate into abusive arguments, not discussion but full on arguments. Exactly why, not sure, perhaps because it's less self-policing as it has a different readership, dunno though.

So, how can a change be made to make it the same but better. Well essentially it's a beginners sub-forum is it not, at least everyone thinks it is, so it should reflect that but also reflect that beginners doesn't just mean new but less experienced. So a name change needs to reflect that and disourage it's use as a catch all forum.

No bugger had any decent suggestions  so you're stuck with mine. I came up with Starting Out or Starting Out and Moving On - a forum for expanding your horizons into cycling. Maybe not perfect but you get the gist...

It was also thought, that as it's a forum which new members are likely to hit and new people to cycling as well as the Cycle Chat the modding needed to be subtely different. Namely, quicker intervention on threads which are degenerating and movement of threads which are best answered elsewhere, with a quick note to the OP as to why it's been moved.

So not huge changes but enough to subtely shift the emphasis.


----------



## Cubist (10 Nov 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> We could have a section where you could put questions on what section you should put your new threads in.



I used to work in incident rooms where ALL documentation in has to be filtered by a "Receiver". Perhaps Shaun and the mods could simply have an "inbox" and, working in shifts, send the threads to the most appropriate section themselves.


----------



## MacB (10 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> I used to work in incident rooms where ALL documentation in has to be filtered by a "Receiver". Perhaps Shaun and the mods could simply have an "inbox" and, working in shifts, send the threads to the most appropriate section themselves.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

I also think action should be taken swifter in GC, its our shop window to new members. There is a fair bit of bullying going on in there lately. This maybe tolerated in other parts of the forum, but it should nt be in GC IMO.


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2011)

Oh yeah and Shaun. Macb only needs two forums. For Sale and Know How, he said you can block the rest as far as he's concerned.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> Oh yeah and Shaun. Macb only needs two forums. For Sale and Know How, he said you can block the rest as far as he's concerned.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> Macb only needs two forums.



That's not the only thing he needs.


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2011)

Okay, good, some positive feedback that we can use and work from.

I think a rename of this forum back to the original "Beginners" is a good move so I'll get that organised.

In terms of managing the various forums/threads etc. for content and placement, that will have to wait until I've got the forum software migration complete as it is taking up virtually _all_ my free time at the moment.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## CopperCyclist (10 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> The OP was serious comment. Why don t you go back and read it again, and come back to the table when you have something sensible to offer.
> 
> GC is a lot of peoples first contact with CC, It needs to be sorted.



Which is why in a way I think it's not an overly bad thing for the GC topic to be a little more 'diverse'!


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Okay, good, some positive feedback that we can use and work from.
> 
> I think a rename of this forum back to the original "Beginners" is a good move so I'll get that organised.
> 
> ...




Going back to "beginners" is the right move I think, after all GC could cover all the cycling related topics we allready have.


----------



## Night Train (10 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> I'm not suggestng that you can't post stuff in GC or that GC should disappear; just that a lot of the content could be in more appropriate areas of the forum.
> 
> The reasoning is to get new and newish members to use other areas of CC and get more approporiate and possibly expert advice. At present, it seems that many don't venture beyond the Welcome Mat and GC.



I know, and I agree. My post was very tongue in cheek hence the grinning smilie.

I am also Admin on another forum and will happily move threads about to put them in the right place, it seems to work there with 'moved thread' redirections, so I can see the additional workload placed on Mods and Admin if threads are badly placed.

I think the 'General' title leads to a 'non specific' range of threads that could be better placed but sometimes threads evolve as people contribute to them and become specific to another forum. Placing them in the 'correct' forum could limit digression and channel the thread in a particular direction. That might be a good thing.

Sometimes posting in the right forum also leads to others thinking it is in the wrong forum.
I don't bother with commuting anymore as my commute doesn't seem to fit the general commuting model.


I think 'Beginners' would be fine but there maybe people who use bikes, are not beginners and do not have the sporting, commuting or group riding interests.

I suppose it depends a lot on where Shaun wants the forum to go and if people who just get their shopping or visit a friend a few miles up the road can't find a place to post that 'seems' to fit then they may not post at all. Would that matter?

There is always the Cafe I guess.

I'm happy to go with whatever Shaun decides is best for his forum


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Or a "Wont fit ? Put it here " forum.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

Sorry if it's already been suggested but can't welcome and beginners go together. I like the general cycling forum, it's a bit like a bike related cafe, mods just need to pop in once a day and put the vac 'round.


----------



## Gixxerman (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry if it's already been suggested but can't welcome and beginners go together. I like the general cycling forum, it's a bit like a bike related cafe, mods just need to pop in once a day and put the vac 'round.



+1.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> That's usually "Know How" for me!




There we are you re getting the hang of it allready


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry if it's already been suggested but can't welcome and beginners go together. I like the general cycling forum, it's a bit like a bike related cafe, mods just need to pop in once a day and put the vac 'round.




The " Cake Stop " maybe ?


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry if it's already been suggested but can't welcome and beginners go together.



You don't have to be a total novice to join CC.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

mickle said:


> You don't have to be a total novice to join CC.



You're right, that would be 'Welcome Beginners' not 'Welcome and Beginners'.


----------



## marinyork (10 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> So, how can a change be made to make it the same but better. Well essentially it's a beginners sub-forum is it not, at least everyone thinks it is, so it should reflect that but also reflect that beginners doesn't just mean new but less experienced. So a name change needs to reflect that and disourage it's use as a catch all forum.
> 
> No bugger had any decent suggestions  so you're stuck with mine. I came up with Starting Out or Starting Out and Moving On - a forum for expanding your horizons into cycling. Maybe not perfect but you get the gist...



I told you what I thought the structure should be and desirable behaviours and outcomes, not necessarily what they should be called which is slightly less important. All forums suffer from 'forum drift', we've seen it several times on this forum. 

Also a bit sure as to some of the apprehension about creating extra 'work'.


----------



## MacB (10 Nov 2011)

Crackle said:


> Oh yeah and Shaun. Macb only needs two forums. For Sale and Know How, he said you can block the rest as far as he's concerned.






lukesdad said:


>






threebikesmcginty said:


> That's not the only thing he needs.



Oh now you're pushing it boys, there's me being all nicey-nicey, even to special needs like 3BM, but you just have to 'poke the bear'


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2011)

marinyork said:


> I told you what I thought the structure should be and desirable behaviours and outcomes, not necessarily what they should be called which is slightly less important. All forums suffer from 'forum drift', we've seen it several times on this forum.
> 
> Also a bit sure as to some of the apprehension about creating extra 'work'.



Apologies if I missed out what you said Marin. I was getting tired last night and may have missed the thrust of it, unless you mean the three tier structure, in which case I didn't think you were entirely serious. Please feel free to add it and admonish me.


----------



## PpPete (10 Nov 2011)

Maybe the "technical" section ought to be renamed if it puts people off.

When I don't have time to wade through all the bollox that appears when I "view new content", I'll usually just take a quick look in "know how" and "bikes, accessories etc" which are the bits that interest me. 

If newbies don't see those sections or shy away from them because of the "Technical" title and post questions in "general cycling" it seems they are more likely to start arguments (between members who should know better) than get sound advice.



Edit - Shaun, will the new Software have a poke facility ? Please ?


----------



## Fran143 (10 Nov 2011)

PpPete said:


> Maybe the "technical" section ought to be renamed if it puts people off.
> 
> When I don't have time to wade through all the bollox that appears when I "view new content", I'll usually just take a quick look in "know how" and "bikes, accessories etc" which are the bits that interest me.
> 
> ...




Hmmm....who do you wish to "poke" PP?


----------



## NormanD (10 Nov 2011)

Behave Fran ... can't take her anywhere


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2011)

No poke, but you will be able to "like" - so a positive action if someone has been helpful, funny, given really good advice, related an experience in an enjoyable way, etc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

What's a poke?


----------



## Fran143 (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's a poke?




It is a cyber prode.....facebook!


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2011)

Not that it matters but no GC thread starter has replied on this thread!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Not that it matters but no GC thread starter has replied on this thread!



I have! 

Fettling, snot and helmets.


----------



## cycleruk (10 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> I'll likely put it back to Beginners - it seemed to work better that way.
> 
> What might be a more positive use of this thread (in addition to the OP's suggestion) is a consideration of how best to organise and name the cycling-specific forums.
> 
> ...



there are loads of forums for different types of cycling, i do not see the point of the general cycling forum.
If you wanted to rename it as a different forum, you could call it "none cycling related forum".I think new members/beginners should be encouraged to post in the necessary forums and not be afraid to post anything, at the end of the day, wasnt that the position that we all used to be in  . 
So any beginners or new members watching this thread, please dont be put put of by the forum title etc, if you are wondering about something then its a guarantee that someone else is aswell. no one knows every thing and you are not the only one learning new things every day!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2011)

I reckon this thread belongs on ''Support and Feedback!'' It's got nothing to do with cycling, general, beginners or otherwise....


(am I banned now?)


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Nov 2011)

rich p said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> A lot of the threads in General Cycling should, in truth, be in more appropriate sections of the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## rusky (10 Nov 2011)

What is 'Wut' an acronym for? :?:


----------



## rusky (10 Nov 2011)

I do think that the current GC heading is possibly a catch all for those who don't bother to post in the correct forum. 

However, Beginners is a nice way of saying "ask in here if you really don't know where to ask"

You're always going to have a) posts that don't fit in anywhere else. & b) people who will post anywhere without thinking.

All you can do in reality is cut down on the amount of posts mods have to move!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's a poke?


meet me later behind the bike sheds and I'll show you ....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

Fran143 said:


> You appear to be the only one getting "shirty" on here, at least you do not single out any one victim! You really sound like a lovely person with a great grasp of the English language but no idea on how to write it......that gets me "shirty".
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry did I say you sound like a lovely person........




If you're at the back and struggling on a ride i'm on....... Or had a nasty mechanical issue.......you'd change your reply.......many on here know me in person and know i'm a nice bloke.


----------



## Shaun (11 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> If you're at the back and struggling on a ride i'm on....... Or had a nasty mechanical issue.......you'd change your reply.......many on here know me in person and *know i'm a nice bloke*.



If that's true, then you should have no problem offering ttcycle an apology for this:



bromptonfb said:


> edit: found where i referred to you as a bloke. *tbh tho, by re-reading your posts, i should have spotted you were a bird.....now you have something to bitch about!*



It wasn't really necessary or helpful to the discussion, was it?


----------



## Fran143 (11 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> *If you're at the back and struggling on a ride i'm on*....... Or had a *nasty mechanical issue*.......you'd change your reply.......many on here know me in person and know i'm a nice bloke.




What makes you think *I'd be at the back* on a ride that you are on and I wouldn't ride it if I didn't know how to fix it! 
My reply is based on first impressions of how you come across on here......so if you are such a nice bloke then why the front?


----------



## lukesdad (11 Nov 2011)

Fran if you were on a ride with me , I d be where ever you were


----------



## Scoosh (11 Nov 2011)

I was




- and I was


----------



## Fran143 (11 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Fran if you were on a ride with me , I d be where ever you were




You really are turning into the poster boy for CC.....Mr Lovely!


----------



## Cubist (11 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> If that's true, then you should have no problem offering ttcycle an apology for this:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't really necessary or helpful to the discussion, was it?



Thanks Shaun, I thought it was just me!


----------

